# Sage Barista Express - No pressure (4yr old machine)



## njec2009 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I have a Sage Barista express which has sadly now stopped generating any pressure when brewing or steaming. I have generally kept the machine in good condition and regularly run the back pressure cleaning cycles with the clean tablets etc so i believe its potentially a faulty part as opposed to any lime or scale build up. Before I get someone to come out and service it, has anybody else had these issues or maybe quick fixes that are less than the £200 call out quote I have received!


----------



## ajbird (Jul 29, 2017)

The only thing that works for me is running 4 lots of decaler through the thing. Happens about once every 6 months despite "normal" descaling.


----------

